
Man dies by electrocution before doctors revived him 20 minutes later - Vaslo
https://www.freep.com/story/news/nation/2019/06/25/michael-pruitt-taylor-michigan-man-dies-before-doctors-back-life/1558437001/
======
leshokunin
As a non native English speaker, I’ve always been puzzled by the use of “dead”
in these situations. Surely if the person is dead they can’t be brought back?
If they can be brought back, surely they were in a state with a heavy
concussion / loss of consciousness/ disability? Isn’t this how the word should
be used?

~~~
PhilWright
Absolutely, I think of dead as 'brain dead' and therefore you are definitely
not coming back. But the press like to be emotive and spice up the headline I
guess.

